# Looking for a role play partner



## Augmented Husky (Mar 19, 2017)

I've missed the fun of it all so I supposed here is as good as any place to start looking ^_^

Honestly fantasy elements are cool but a more casual setting to is nice to (SFW the whole time of course). Also someone who's open and willing to create a weaving story would be wonderful


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 19, 2017)

Augmented Husky said:


> I've missed the fun of it all so I supposed here is as good as any place to start looking ^_^
> 
> Honestly fantasy elements are cool but a more casual setting to is nice to (SFW the whole time of course). Also someone who's open and willing to create a weaving story would be wonderful



Eh maybe I guess.


----------



## Kipekee Reddington (Mar 19, 2017)

*raises hand* Ayyyo


----------



## DexterCat (Mar 19, 2017)

I will! i can do it here or on kik or skype!


----------



## AliceGold (Mar 21, 2017)

I am up for it! I use discord/Line/here/fury amino.


----------



## theCRAZYshow (Mar 21, 2017)

I'll do it. Just reply to me and I'll give you my discord.


----------



## Augmented Husky (Mar 22, 2017)

Mmm....this is tough since I'm basically having to choose at random....all that said if things don't pan out I'll ask another and feel out how things will go. All that said thanks so much for reaching out to me guys ^_^


----------



## Vorelover467 (Mar 22, 2017)

Depends on what topics you don't want to do.


----------



## AliceGold (Mar 23, 2017)

I'm good with most topics but no smut as i find it hard to write.
I like fantasy/slice of life.


----------

